# Putting up the Pickles



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've 3 batches of natural fermentation cukes in the basement I started in early September that should be ready now.

Hope to taste/check/"can" them tonite. I don't can/pressure can them, I pasturize in a hot water bath and they stay nice and crunchy (180 oF for 20 minutes if I remember right?). These "canned" quarts have kept for years this way in the root cellar, no spoilage cloudiness or scum. Note that this is pasturized, *not canned in boiling/pressurized water*. Use above at own risk, or just water bath can if in doubt.

Here is the basic recipe with spices used, and also one for a pickling spice mixture to have on hand.

P.S. will be pickling/canning the beets this/next week too

Fermented pickles

½ cup water
½ cup vinegar
½ cup salt
5 dills heads large
10 cloves garlic halved
4 allspice
2 cloves
30 peppercorns
tsp brown mustard seed
pinch of caraway
pinch of coriander

1-gal plastic food grade bucket, just enough liquid with above liquids

bunch of small cukes, two large a bit past but filled bucket

All mixed together then covered with plate and 1-gal bag with water to seal, then the lid 8/31/16. Put in basement ~ 65 oF

Two more much larger batches. 2nd 3rd much the same as the first but no cloves nor allispice, 2nd on 9/2. 3rd on 9/20 same recipe but added fresh ground horseradish and crushed dried cayanne pepper to mixture (the "hot" pickle batch), did not have a lot maybe 1/3-1/2 cup of horsraddish

Pickling spices

•	2 tablespoons whole mustard seeds 
• 1 tablespoon whole allspice berries 
• 2 teaspoons whole coriander seeds 
• 1 teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more to taste 
• 1 teaspoon ground ginger 
• 2 bay leaves, crumbled 
• 2 cinnamon sticks, broken in half


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds good to me , I saved your post , let me know how they turned out , I would like to give it a try .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nothing like a good pickle on a sammich.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sounds great Mad Trapper!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump


----------

